# My sister talent



## zaect (Jan 24, 2017)

tell me whats you guys think about it !!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

zaect said:


> tell me whats you guys think about it !!


If she is doing this since her 8 years old, and now she is at 18, well, it is quite bad, sorry for writing this way.
If she is dreaming to become a professional, it is time to stop her normal life and start to study as deep as possible all the matters of the art of music and find a good teacher before using money to buy a grand piano. 
without a teacher, it seems she is going to play only for family and friends.
Sorry, I'm trying to help sincerely.- I can give some tips if you/her will not be angry with my answer.
Best


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> If she is doing this since her 8 years old, and now she is at 18, well, it is quite bad, sorry for writing this way.
> If she is dreaming to become a professional, it is time to stop her normal life and start to study as deep as possible all the matters of the art of music and find a good teacher before using money to buy a grand piano.
> without a teacher, it seems she is going to play only for family and friends.
> Sorry, I'm trying to help sincerely.- I can give some tips if you/her will not be angry with my answer.
> Best


I do think you answer is very polite, and I do agree.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

No, this is not good. I recently saw a "coloratura soprano" whose singing for her age -- in 11 languages, if you believe the press release -- was bad in each language. She too said she was self-taught, but she does show promise. She just needs a good teacher. Your sister too needs a good teacher. This is very amateurish and not particularly musical, even for the skill level she shows which is modest at best. Good luck to you both.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Just for the purpose of keeping this real: All the teaching in the world will not take this 18 year old to the professional level, but it might allow her to play the piano fairly well for self-enjoyment which is why a lot of people play. I would guess that most professional pianists showed natural talent before any, or after just a few lessons. You either have it or you don't when it comes to pprofessional aspirations!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

DaveM said:


> Just for the purpose of keeping this real: All the teaching in the world will not take this 18 year old to the professional level, but it might allow her to play the piano fairly well for self-enjoyment which is why a lot of people play. I would guess that most professional pianists showed natural talent before any, or after just a few lessons. You either have it or you don't when it comes to pprofessional aspirations!


Well, I just do not agree because I have myself as example:
I had 14 years old when I got my first contact with a piano, I just knew the names of the notes because I had studied guitar alone since one year before - not classical, by the way.
I decided to study seriously (toward a professional level) when I was around her age (it was 1999/2000), and my first piano class with a really good teacher happened when I was already 20 years old. Maybe I'm the most obstinate person in the world, I don't know. I'm 34 now and I do not believe someone can call me a "not professional pianist" now. Am I the only one in 7 billions? I don't think so...

So, I do not underrate her (like you) nor overrate her (like her brother), because, remembering what happened with myself, i think it depends of some personal things that I can not check now If I'm not teaching her daily/weekly.

I will never forget the "tip" I received from a famous pianist who refused (yes, refused) to listen to my playing once while I was in university days, she said:
"- To be a piano professional at your age? you need to be born again in Russia and start to study piano with 3 years old."
Some years ago I was invited for the first time to give some master-classes and concerts in Russia, curiously I was not being born again... 

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

cimirro said:


> Well, I just do not agree because I have myself as example:
> I had 14 years old when I got my first contact with a piano, I just knew the names of the notes because I had studied guitar alone since one year before - not classical, by the way.
> I decided to study seriously (toward a professional level) when I was around her age (it was 1999/2000), and my first piano class with a really good teacher happened when I was already 20 years old. Maybe I'm the most obstinate person in the world, I don't know. I'm 34 now and I do not believe someone can call me a "not professional pianist" now. Am I the only one in 7 billions? I don't think so...
> 
> ...


The exception does not prove the rule. What I said was: _'I would guess that *most* professional pianists showed natural talent before any, or after just a few lessons.'_ That leaves room for some exceptions.

That said, your story is not the same as this girl. My guess is that between the age of 14, when you first started at the piano, and 18 or so when you started lessons, you showed some natural talent, otherwise I doubt that you would have 'decided to study seriously' toward a professional level'.

Having some experience with the subject, I think it is important to guide young people towards goals for which they have some aptitude. The years of 18 to 30 are precious years and if too many of them are spent chasing a futile dream, then it becomes harder to get back on track to something more productive, particularly something that will support you. So, there is no reason why this girl can't start lessons to become a better amateur pianist, but being a professional pianist is a whole different matter.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

DaveM said:


> The exception does not prove the rule. What I said was: _'I would guess that *most* professional pianists showed natural talent before any, or after just a few lessons.'_ That leaves room for some exceptions.
> 
> That said, your story is not the same as this girl. My guess is that between the age of 14, when you first started at the piano, and 18 or so when you started lessons, you showed some natural talent, otherwise I doubt that you would have 'decided to study seriously' toward a professional level'.
> 
> Having some experience with the subject, I think it is important to guide young people towards goals for which they have some aptitude. The years of 18 to 30 are precious years and if too many of them are spent chasing a futile dream, then it becomes harder to get back on track to something more productive, particularly something that will support you. So, there is no reason why this girl can't start lessons to become a better amateur pianist, but being a professional pianist is a whole different matter.


I see, I agree.
Well, anyway, we have a bad video and some words of her brother only...
the future is a mystery 
Best
Artur


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The video is very bad quality in sound which gives a very unfair representation of your sister. I question if this is improv or a song she wrote. If it is improv, it's not too bad imo, if it's a song she has written, I do not fancy it as a piece.

I don't favor her technique based on what I can make of it from the audio quality on the video either. Her dynamics are exaggerated to my ears and not very fluid from passage to passage in the piece.

Just my .02!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^

Whatever you say may by right, however, others have as much right to give their opinion, that's why O.P putt's it on a open forum.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

zaect said:


> tell me whats you guys think about it !!


She need some accelerated lessons! Does you listen to classical in her spare time? Maybe some inspiration.

She should join this forum.


----------

